# ROH Best In The World 2015



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*"Best In The World 2015"*
19/06/15 - New York, NY













*Champion vs. Champion*








ROH World Champion Jay Briscoe vs. ROH World TV Champion Jay Lethal
_- Winner takes both championships._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*








The Addiction (c) vs. reDRagon

*6-Man Tag Team Match*








The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club

*#1 Contender's Match*








Michael Elgin vs. Moose vs. Roderick Strong









The Decade vs. ACH & Matt Sydal









Donovan Dijak vs. Mark Briscoe









Silas Young vs. Dalton Castle









C&C Wrestle Factory vs. War Machine

Figured that this could use it's own thread. ​


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Got excited when I realized that I'll be heading for NYC around that time but then I realized that I was exactly one week off. Rip in pepperonis m8.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, Terminal 5 again?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Wonder if they'll see a small increase in PPV buys with them starting on DA next week?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Def. will be watching. Wish I could be there.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

in b4 Roderick carries Moose and Elgin to a **** match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll look for a link. I wish I could go.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Michael Elgin vs. Moose vs. Roderick Strong


Now that's going to be entertaining.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Shit, Terminal 5 again?


inb4 ROH pulls a WWE and stops visiting the Hammerstein just like the E stopped holding televised shows at MSG


----------



## Iloverealwrestling (Jan 12, 2015)

CM Pepsi said:


> inb4 ROH pulls a WWE and stops visiting the Hammerstein just like the E stopped holding televised shows at MSG


I'm sure roh would love to go back to the Hammerstein but it's just too expensive right now they raised the prices if and when Hammerstein lowers the rent roh will be back there but for now roh in NYC will be at terminal 5. Roh has to do what's best for the business and go with the cheaper venue. Just for example imagine If gabe brought evolve to a huge venue like the theatre at westbury he would putting his company in a bad spot. If your not in business to do what's best for the budget then you don't deserve to be in business that's all!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Iloverealwrestling said:


> I'm sure roh would love to go back to the Hammerstein but it's just too expensive right now they raised the prices if and when Hammerstein lowers the rent roh will be back there but for now roh in NYC will be at terminal 5. Roh has to do what's best for the business and go with the cheaper venue. Just for example imagine If gabe brought evolve to a huge venue like the theatre at westbury he would putting his company in a bad spot. If your not in business to do what's best for the budget then you don't deserve to be in business that's all!


Well yeah, that's the same exact reason WWE doesn't hold televised shows at MSG anymore. That's part of why I made that comparison. 

And as a fan it sucks in both cases. WWE had to replace its shows at MSG with ones in the Barclays Center and the Izod which quite frankly are a far cry from the atmosphere at the Garden. And ROH unfortunately has to hold shows at Terminal 5 now, an arena which fans that attended Final Battle described to be shit for wrestling events.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

That card looks awesome by itself, never mind the rest of the matches waiting to be announced. We're hopefully gonna see the ReDRagon vs Addiction rematch (had the same match last year at BITW14 but you won't hear complaints from me) and wasn't it announced yesterday that we're gonna get ACH and Sydal vs The Decade and Mark Briscoe vs Donovan Dijak? I think those two could be really entertaining matches. I wonder if any more matches are gonna be confirmed.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

New match announced.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Got REALLY excited for Briscoe vs. Lethal after the postmatch stuff at the end of the Hopkins show. I honestly like both guys and I'm pullin for Lethal, but it's impossible to root against Briscoe after you see him with a taped shoulder literally coming out and OFFERING O'Reilly a World Title shot just based on an impressive showing.

Still think Moose/Roddy/Elgin sounds awful on paper but I don't have any idea what to expect from it. Hoping they beat out my super low expectations. 

Bullet Club vs. Kingdom would probably interest me more if they didn't _just_ run it on the New Japan shows, but I'm sure it'll still be a good match and plenty of fun. I wanted AJ in a singles match though...

Addiction vs. reDRagon for the tag straps pretty much has to happen here, right? Addiction hasn't had a single title defense since winning and this feud has been building really nicely. Hoping there's a stipulation involved since they drew blood on Kyle. New York street fight? 2 out of 3 Falls? Give me somethin!

Not sure what else they could do to round out the card. We need some singles matches for sure but there's not too many guys left. Sabin vs. Alexander? War Machine vs... no one? haha. Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young? Man I wish Joe was on this!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Two more matches added on this week's episode:

Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - No Disqualification*
The Addiction (c) vs. reDRagon

:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Anyone know if Sabin is gonna be there?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

DGenerationMC said:


> Anyone know if Sabin is gonna be there?


Nah, he's injured. He was supposed to work the AAW show the same night night either way, but he's been replaced.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Sabin injured AGAIN? Jesus...

The ME and the tag look arlight. Everything else - Lel.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The card is looking pretty meh, TBH. Hopefully Lethal/Briscoe delivers.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

It looks like a good card to me. This will be the first wrestling PPV I have ordered in over a decade. Having some friends over to watch, all wrestling fans who haven't seen ROH before.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

EDIT: Beat me to it!

If you're not hyped for this show (which how in the hell could you not be with this fucking great build), then watch this video!






:sodone


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

C&C Wrestle Factory reunite and what will likely end up being a heel turn from Cedric:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Great poster. ROH has been doing a really good job @ hyping this match. Hopefully it delivers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Tonight's the night! Who's ordering?


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

How do you get it on flipps? How much? And can you watch it through your laptop on the flipps site?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Our group is getting together and ordering pizza to go along with the viewing party.

SPOILER ALERT: I have it on good authority that Jay is winning the main event.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> Our group is getting together and ordering pizza to go along with the viewing party.
> 
> SPOILER ALERT: I have it on good authority that Jay is winning the main event.


Why would you post that spoiler??


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

so...i am asking because I don't know...can I get any assistance in watching tonight?

Looking to get back into ROH. PM if it is permissible to do so.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

PPV is ordered, pizza orders are finalised and drinks are in the fridge, it must be Best In The Fucking World. I am so excited for BITW... and pizza.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

This will be the first wrestling PPV I've ordered in over a decade.

Got my friends coming over, some food to grill up, and some beers on ice. Can't wait.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

CAN'T FUCKING WAIT...I'LL BE THERE IN A COUPLE HOURS


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Great poster. ROH has been doing a really good job @ hyping this match. Hopefully it delivers.


Add a poll to this thread if you don't mind. 

"Who ya got?" with the choices of HOMOPHOBIC ******* or BLACK MACHISMO. And make it public. Gotta poll WF's own ROH UNIVERSE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM Pepsi said:


> Add a poll to this thread if you don't mind.
> 
> "Who ya got?" with the choices of HOMOPHOBIC ******* or BLACK MACHISMO. And make it public. Gotta poll WF's own ROH UNIVERSE.


Done 

I like Briscoe more, but I think Lethal should win the title here. He has been on a roll lately.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Big Daddy Briscoe coming out with that W.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hope Lethal wins. It's time for Briscoe to finally lose.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Done
> 
> I like Briscoe more, but I think Lethal should win the title here. He has been on a roll lately.


Didn't make it public. :favre2

I get where you're coming from but as much as Lethal has been a great heel, I don't see much potential in him as ROH Champ at this point. Briscoe in my view is a better wrestler and a better champion.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Lethal needs this win more I feel like. I can't root against either one of these guys, but the only reason I would want to see Briscoe win is if they end up doing Briscoe vs. Styles or if Roddy wins the #1 Contender's match (which I think he will). Would rather see Roddy vs. Briscoe (been a long while since that happened) than Roddy vs. Lethal.

Hoping to god Elgin doesn't win the triple threat, but it's pretty doubtful considering he'll be in the G1. If Moose wins than he better pin Elgin. Don't wanna see Roddy job to him. Either way, Moose winning would be pretty stupid considering Cedric just pinned him.

Tag Title match should be AWESOME. Hoping to see some blood! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just hope to god they don't merge the TV & World Titles anytime soon. 

Perhaps they can have Lethal drop the TV title tomorrow at the TV taping if he ends up winning the World Title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Even Flow said:


> Just hope to god they don't merge the TV & World Titles anytime soon.
> 
> Perhaps they can have Lethal drop the TV title tomorrow at the TV taping if he ends up winning the World Title.


Yeah I'll be interested to see what happens AFTER tonight with both titles. Hopefully they'll be forced to defend both. Plenty of guys who are ready for a TV Title run.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Smarky New York ROH fanboys firmly behind Lethal as I predicted.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Watching on Flipps and I can hear both the English and Spanish announcers....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Funny how fans usually cheer Mark but boo Jay for whatever reason.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

racoonie said:


> Watching on Flipps and I can hear both the English and Spanish announcers....


SAME! Wish I knew how to turn off the Spanish lol. It's annoying as it shadows the English.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy shit Dijak just killed Mark Briscoe!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Good for Mark


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Decent opener


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Opener was much better than expected. Hopefully sets the trend for the night. (Y)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Even Flow said:


> Just hope to god they don't merge the TV & World Titles anytime soon.
> 
> Perhaps they can have Lethal drop the TV title tomorrow at the TV taping if he ends up winning the World Title.


Me too that's the only thing I'm worried about when I heard it was going to be champion vs champion winner get's both belts.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know ROH's hand got forced with price increases, but I fucking hate this venue.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good win by Mark Briscoe.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> I know ROH's hand got forced with price increases, but I fucking hate this venue.


Yeah it's a bit small. I'm still adjusting to it. Would probably be great if you were there in attendance though. Great view from any seat I'd imagine.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Mark's an underrated wrestler. Always enjoy his matches.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

I don't think there will be a unification. I think there would be a tourney for the vacant TV title


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Whitmer gettin that X-Pac heat. :lol


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Sydal needs something. His character is getting no reaction


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ACH for world champ.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at "That's gotta end it" after a Sydal standing moonsault.

Has a standing moonsault pinned anyone ever in the history of pro wrestling?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow Corino pulled him out of the ring.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Seriously. Fucking Decade? No one likes them.  Those Whitmer chants were fucking HILARIOUS though.

EDIT: Oh shit Okada & Nakamura again!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe The Decade just won. I was hoping for ACH & Sydal to get the victory.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Whitmer and Page are so fuckin boring.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Salutations everyone!


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Castle fans in the house?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> lol at "That's gotta end it" after a Sydal standing moonsault.
> 
> Has a standing moonsault pinned anyone ever in the history of pro wrestling?


Fenix won a match in Lucha Underground with a rewind rana/standing moonsault combo if that counts :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Does anyone know how many PPV buys the 13th Anniversary Show did?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Does anyone know how many PPV buys the 13th Anniversary Show did?


10k (according to The Observer).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nice of the Bucks to be pulling double duty tonight.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Good spear spot


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Castle is tired; couldn't get the bridge. still an impressive spot tho


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Dalton castle is impressive. He is different from the rest of roh's crew, and he has the best finishing move.

Maybe he can become like tori yano, comedy guy that pulls the odd huge upset.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Match started off kinda bleh, but around the time Young hit that turnbuckle DDT the match really picked up. Fun from that point to the finish.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

CNC is breaking up tonight surely?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Really dig War Machine's theme.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

RKing85 said:


> CNC is breaking up tonight surely?


Just think they're reuniting them to turn Cedric full heel after Coleman eats the pin.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

CEDRIC ALEXANDER MATCH, CAN YOU SAY "MUTE AND TAB OUT"?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

That was quick...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Totally pointless match. Should've had Cedric beat the shit out of him. He's such a bore.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LET'S GO RODDY


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ROD DOG FOR ROH WORLD CHAMP


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

That entrance was so fuckin corny....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fucking /wooo just switched from BITW to gay porn.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This match has been boatloads of fun. Way better than I imagined.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Elgin's kick to Roddy when he was sitting on the top rope missed by a mile.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This match has been boatloads of fun. Way better than I imagined.


Of course i miss half of it because my streams turn to gay porn, WILD. Then I come back to en Elgin botch :tyson


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah as soon as I said it was going well they start botching and mistiming shit. Moose is too big and can't take these bumps well.

Did it really turn to gay porn??? :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah as soon as I said it was going well they start botching and mistiming shit. Moose is too big and can't take these bumps well.
> 
> Did it really turn to gay porn??? :lol


Yes lmfao, the 3 were standing in the ring right before the match then the stream just switched to some dude blowing another dude. Then one of the mods said "the gay porn is the stream service staple" :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

RODDY :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

OMFG RODDY! Next World Champ!!!

Match had its flaws but was a really fun sprint and I'm totally biased because of Roddy.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Veda Scott is truly underrated


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Every ounce of interest I had in the Moose/Veda story was just lost when Cedric came out. The only thing that will prevent me from ignoring it entirely is watching pre and post match for Veda because I would pork the shit out of her.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> *OMFG RODDY! Next World Champ!!!*
> 
> Match had its flaws but was a really fun sprint and I'm totally biased because of Roddy.


THIS IS WHAT ROH NEEDS, THE BEST THING GOING AS THEIR CHAMP.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

amhlilhaus said:


> Veda Scott is truly underrated


Surprised every time I see her that her vagina doesn't pop out.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Yung GOATs and Gay Community


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

The three way was fun and the right man won... but I thought Moose should have looked more dominant.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder why Maria decided to settle.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

based cole


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

good stuff in the 6-man there. Not like I was expecting anything different.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Match had virtually no structure whatsoever and was incredibly one sided, but it was FUN!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Match had virtually no structure whatsoever and was incredibly one sided, but it was FUN!


That's good, because Taven and Bennett are ass grease, the less they do the better :lol


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So the KRD's new gimmick is SS members.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

What is that shitty lil' singlet that Daniels is wearing :ti


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

No love for CD and Frankie?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The fuck is Daniels wearing? :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

came here to post that very thought.

Daniels can not put that singlet off.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

xerxesXXI said:


> No love for CD and Frankie?


You can't really blame the crowd though. Delirious made them lose 80% of their matches and then that random title win + random stable on a random taping happened. Poor booking killed them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jesus that chair shot that Kyle took...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Man, I love Sabin showing up unannounced, but what a weak finish. Did some good stuff in that match but I think they could've been much more creative. Still enjoyable though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope Briscoe retains here.

Not saying that's my prediction, just saying that's what I am hoping for. 

Lethal has always been one of those guys for me that just doesn't connect for me. His wrestling is good. His personality is good. His promos are good. But I just can't get in to him.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

ME time


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HERE WE GO BOYS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What a match!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!!! LOSING MY MIND!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

:What?

gay. I'll be mad if Roddy doesn't take the world title off him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

H8ERS GONNA HATE :lol

Loved absolutely every second of that match. :clap


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So how long 'till ya'll turn on Lethal? Giving it a month tops.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

CM Pepsi said:


> So how long 'till ya'll turn on Lethal? Giving it a month tops.


I don't think we ever turned on Briscoe. It just simply gets stale when your Champ wins for so long and he never truly had a hard fought journey to get to the Title. It was time for a change and this was the perfect time to pull the trigger.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Very good show. Really enjoyed it.

But honestly, I think ROH needs some better talent...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

ROH kills it again!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

BuzzKillington said:


> Very good show. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> But honestly, I think ROH needs some better talent...


They've got plenty of talent. It just wasn't showcased well enough tonight in certain places. ACH & Sydal are great (still don't know why Decade won) and reDRagon were out of their element in the No DQ match. War Machine have also done very well in the tag division, but just squashed C&C.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

BuzzKillington said:


> Very good show. Really enjoyed it.
> 
> But honestly, I think ROH needs some better talent...



They are loaded with talent in my mind..


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't think we ever turned on Briscoe. It just simply gets stale when your Champ wins for so long and he never truly had a hard fought journey to get to the Title. It was time for a change and this was the perfect time to pull the trigger.


A sizable portion of the ROH fanbase clearly did. "Fuck you Briscoe!" and "Jay Briscoe suuuuucks!" are good indicators.

I don't really see where you go from here with Lethal. I mean, yeah, it was a nice win and a great sequence to finish off the match, but I don't see the money or value in match-ups like Lethal vs Styles or Roddy as much as I do against Briscoe. Got a feeling he's gonna drop the title pretty early.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

I thought the main event was great. I think it was intentionally slow built to the table spot, then it kicked into high gear and didn't turn back. I thought it worked really well.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TJQ said:


> :What?
> 
> gay. I'll be mad if Roddy doesn't take the world title off him.


Not saying it's a bad idea, but I would agree with you Roddy if hadn't already won the ROH Title. If anybody should be the 3rd ever two-time ROH Champ it's 







.


Or perhaps, Kyle O'Reilly's time will come in the next year or so.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well, if this isn't another Elgin scenario and Roddy doesn't take the title at DBD I'm going to be a butthurt nerd and take a selective break from ROH. Absolutely nonexistent interest in Lethal as champ, and everything else is pretty damn stale with the same rematches over and over and over and over and over again.



DGenerationMC said:


> Not saying it's a bad idea, but I would agree with you Roddy if hadn't already won the ROH Title. If anybody should be the 3rd ever two-time ROH Champ it's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd certainly like Cole to win it again some time down the line, but with Roddy being on absolute FIRE this year I see no reason why he should be anywhere other than the main event scene in his home promotion. Which is why I said I'd be butthurt if Lethal of all people went over him and sent him back to the mid card :lol


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

I have to say that this was a great PPV, not a single bad match. 2015 so far has been ROH's best year since 2010.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Good main event. Everything else was fine/whatever. 

Not worth 35-45 $, for sure.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

Jay Lethal is officially number 1 in the world.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> They've got plenty of talent. It just wasn't showcased well enough tonight in certain places. ACH & Sydal are great (still don't know why Decade won) and reDRagon were out of their element in the No DQ match. War Machine have also done very well in the tag division, but just squashed C&C.


Yeah... I guess some bad booking might be given me tunnel vision. But if I'm being honest, guys like Whitmer, Page, Silas, Cedric, and the Kingdom do absolutely nothing for me. So much better talent out there...


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Fuck yea Lethal!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Lethal with all dat goldage.

Would've thought Roddy was the guy that takes it off of Lethal, but not this soon. Need some WWE shenanigans at the next PPV to extend a decisive finish for a couple months. Or maybe they do it, Lethal wins, and then come back to it at Final Battle. But that is a long time from now, so who knows.

Don't know AJ's contract, but would be kinda cool to see Lehtal get cocky and do another title v title match with AJ in the Fall, but AJ goes over. Then do AJ/Roddy at Final Battle with Roddy winning. Not sure if New Japan would feel great about one of their top guys losing weeks before Tokyo Dome


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I want Lethal to hold the title til Final battle at least.. its just I don't love the options of him losing... Roddy,Styles or Cole and that doesn't reallly excite me.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I don't think we ever turned on Briscoe. It just simply gets stale when your Champ wins for so long and he never truly had a hard fought journey to get to the Title. It was time for a change and this was the perfect time to pull the trigger.


That is absolutely what happened with Briscoe. When he beat Steen, it came out of nowhere (I didn't even know Jay was a World Title contender at that point) and was more of ROH beating SCUM than Jay Briscoe finally winning the big one. Then when Jay beat Elgin to win it a second time, it was more of a mercy killing for Elgin as he had already soured with everyone. 

In my opinion, Generico not winning the title on his last night at Final Battle 2012 really shook future title reigns up. Had Generico beat Steen and then immediately vacated it because he was leaving, a tournament for the title could've been made. There, Elgin would defeat Steen in the finals at the 11th Anniversity Show while giving Briscoe and Cole breakout performances (both make it to the semifinals) as potential ROH Champions for the future. Jay works his way up the ranks during the summer and earns a title shot against Elgin for DBD 2013, but SCUM injuries him months beforehand allowing Cole to take his place. Cole finally turns heel to win the title and then we have Jay chasing him for the strap until Final Battle 2014 where Jay Briscoe's journey culminates in him earning the ROH World Championship. 

That is what Briscoe needed to truly be a fitting ROH Champion, a long and winding journey that made fans emotionally attach themselves to Jay. ROH failed to do that and is why Jay Briscoe is the latest champion to get turned on when he wasn't supposed to. I don't believe fans will turn on Lethal because the journey and how he grew as a wrestler really drew fans closer to him BEFORE getting the title. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Lazyking said:


> I want Lethal to hold the title til Final battle at least.. its just I don't love the options of him losing... Roddy,Styles or Cole and that doesn't reallly excite me.


Roddy winning the title does excite me. He is so much better now than he was in his initial reign. And he would be super over as champ.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

CM Pepsi said:


> A sizable portion of the ROH fanbase clearly did. "Fuck you Briscoe!" and "Jay Briscoe suuuuucks!" are good indicators.
> 
> I don't really see where you go from here with Lethal. I mean, yeah, it was a nice win and a great sequence to finish off the match, but I don't see the money or value in match-ups like Lethal vs Styles or Roddy as much as I do against Briscoe. Got a feeling he's gonna drop the title pretty early.


Well, I can't comment on that. I didn't personally here some of those chants. Just the normal booing. Crowd seemed to 60/40 for Lethal but I don't think they were as crude as they certainly could've been.

I'll agree that Briscoe vs. Styles is still a big money match they missed out on, but I really think the crowd support would've been sooooo swayed there that it's smart not to do it. Styles is one of the biggest stars in the world right now. Lethal vs. Styles is still good though imo. You could even do a 3-way with them. Two other guys could be Hanson for a Title shot and a small outside chance of a rematch with Patron. Lethal is the type of guy where 3-ways and 4-ways would all make sense considering he's beaten mostly everyone.



BuzzKillington said:


> Yeah... I guess some bad booking might be given me tunnel vision. But if I'm being honest, guys like Whitmer, Page, Silas, Cedric, and the Kingdom do absolutely nothing for me. So much better talent out there...


I'll agree with pretty much everything there outside of Silas & The Kingdom. I enjoy their characters. They add some entertainment to the show and Taven can really go if he wants to. Plus we get to see Maria.  Silas can go too but he's not taken as a very big deal in the company. Had a really good with Roddy earlier in the year.



el dandy said:


> Lethal with all dat goldage.
> 
> Roddy should be the guy that takes it off of Lethal, but not this soon. Need some WWE shenanigans to extend a decisive finish for a couple months.


Completely agree. I wouldn't mind seeing Roddy get screwed if he could end up winning the belt in a Steel Cage match or something. I'd be behind a chase. Too soon for Lethal to be dropping the World Title. TV Title yes, but not the big belt.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I'll agree with pretty much everything there outside of Silas & The Kingdom. I enjoy their characters. They add some entertainment to the show and Taven can really go if he wants to. *Plus we get to see Maria*.  Silas can go too but he's not taken as a very big deal in the company. Had a really good with Roddy earlier in the year.


Every time I see Maria I'm forced to convince my self that The Kingdom isn't so bad... She is just fuckin impeccable.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

BuzzKillington said:


> I thought the main event was great. I think it was intentionally slow built to the table spot, then it kicked into high gear and didn't turn back. I thought it worked really well.


I agree ... a lot of times "indy" main events forego pacing for spotfest booking.

This felt like a big match and part of the reason was that it was allowed to build to the finish rather than end on the 53rd spot of the match.

Bravo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So what would everyone prefer Lethal to do with the TV Title now? Continue to defend both as separate titles or vacate the TV belt saying that he's now the true world champion and has the only title that matters? Maybe we'll find out at the TV tapings tomorrow...

Also, anyone notice Roddy with that UK flare tonight with the ring jacket? Sabre Jr. must be rubbing off on him.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Great match, amazing finish and I am so happy for Lethal.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So what would everyone prefer Lethal to do with the TV Title now? Continue to defend both as separate titles or vacate the TV belt saying that he's now the true world champion and has the only title that matters? Maybe we'll find out at the TV tapings tomorrow...
> 
> Also, anyone notice Roddy with that UK flare tonight with the ring jacket? Sabre Jr. must be rubbing off on him.


Defend them separately, have someone win the TV Title via shenanigans (weapon, interference, etc).


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

BuzzKillington said:


> Roddy winning the title does excite me. He is so much better now than he was in his initial reign. And he would be super over as champ.


Not saying Roddy wouldn't do alright but I think ROH needs to elevate someone like O'reilly into a top spot as well. Elgin is pretty much done, its doubtful Cedric will get there so all you really have is those three options.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

I think Kaz and Daniels could each be credible ROH World Champions. 

I want to see Daniels get a world title reign while he can still go. TNA gave him 8 tag title reigns and 4 X Division title reigns, but no world title reigns. And he has been ROH TV champ once and tag champ 3 times, but no world titles.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Black Machismo! He did it!


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

famicommander said:


> I think Kaz and Daniels could each be credible ROH World Champions.
> 
> I want to see Daniels get a world title reign while he can still go. TNA gave him 8 tag title reigns and 4 X Division title reigns, but no world title reigns. And he has been ROH TV champ once and tag champ 3 times, but no world titles.


Kaz has never been a good promo and he'd flop if he went on his own. Great talent but started working on promos too late IMO.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

O'Reilly for TV Champ! Or Moose.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

This was my first complete roh card I've watched. Been into their tv for a while, just never got their big shows.

My thoughts

-roh has a lot of talent but will be plagued by the same thing tna is: sameness. It's great they are talented but if guys wrestle each other all the time it definitely gets stale. That's what made the territories so great. Guys rotated so much except for the hometown mega draw it was constantly new. That couldn't happen tiday, unless guys did year long contracts and got over immediately, had a run, then put over newer guys on the way out. If tna somehow survives, gfw gets a tv deal and lucha underground continues there would be 4 promotions behind wwe where the top guys presumably make a couple hundred grand. Enough that with WWE's supposed blackballing of certain feds along with lower pay and increasing logjam of talent making a trip to the top virtually impossible then maybe the top guys not in wwe can hop around to these 4, make it fresh and new.

-Roh also, just like tna needs fresh talent. Moose might be great for them going forward as he's big, athletic and is decent enough to play power monster. Not sure why they made him face, unless it's to help him learn to work both sides. And I know I'll catch it for this, but veda Scott is the best woman in roh, she's crush able with a capital k

Overall my opinions of roh hasn't changed. They have a nice crew, but it's been together a while now. Most of the guys are on the smallish size as well. And WWE's vuturish ass is constantly circling, trying to starve out the indies and buttress their 'developmental' brand. 

That said, roh is the 2nd most profitable brand of pro wrestling in the us, they know how to work their business and their new tv can't hurt them or their bottom line.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

Lately they have been bringing in new faces both well known and not known. The issue is that talent has not been on consistent shows for storyline purpose. ADR, Andrew Everett, Chris Sabin, NJPW guys, unknown guys at live events, RPG and Arik Cannon. Considering WWE allegedly saying "unless your the exception if you sign with ROH or TNA then we won't sign you" ROH has been doing their best job in a few years in bringing in fresh talent to mix it up. I just hope at least ADR, Everett & Sabin become more consistent as it would open up fresh matches & feuds.


----------



## Memphis Fan (Mar 3, 2014)

There were over 50 prospects at the last ROH tryout camp. There is a waiting list to get booked by ROH . They have no trouble finding talent. The problem is that ROH cannot find a spot on their roster for everyone.

The WWE is just blowing smoke about black listing ROH /TNA talent. Vince is a bully and he is trying to control the indy wrestlers with fear. Vince is all about controlling everything and everyone . McMahon cannot control Sinnclair Broadcasting and Destination America , which I sure is driving crazy . Good for him crazy is a short trip .

This will blow over, the WWE will book anyone that they are make a quick buck off of and that will never change. See 10 year TNA vet Samoa Joe for your proof.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

anywhere i can watch?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Haven't watched the show yet, but I am very happy for Lethal. I have never really been a big fan of him, and not too long ago I even thought that he was kinda overrated, but he has been impressing me lately w/ his matches vs. Liger, Naito, Watanabe, O'Reilly etc. He's awesome. I am happy that he's the champ. Congrats to Jay Lethal. (Y)


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Haven't watched the show yet, but I am very happy for Lethal. I have never really been a big fan of him, and not too long ago I even thought that he was kinda overrated, but he has been impressing me lately w/ his matches vs. Liger, Naito, Watanabe, O'Reilly etc. He's awesome. I am happy that he's the champ. Congrats to Jay Lethal. (Y)


That's how I feel. I hope the title gives him enough confidence that he reaches the next level.


----------



## TheRealJosh05 (Jun 20, 2015)

I ordered the ppv last night, after just getting into ROH when it came on DA, I knew about it in the past and for the most part it's big wrestlers I heard/seen. I was blown away by the ppv. The Bullet Club/Kingdom match was awesome, by far my favorite match of the event. Excited to see more of ROH.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Main Event was fantastic, wish I hadn't read spoilers. What a finish though, over the moon for Lethal.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Has anyone seen any news on the buy rates? I hope it did over 10k.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Im gonna watch the show when I get home later but I got to wake up early in the morning for work and I come home pretty damn late so could someone give me a quick recap maybe ratings for the best matches so I dont have to sit through a bunch of average matches. Lethal vs Briscoe and the #1 contenders triple threat are must watch. Usually I just check the observer ratings or whatever but the show is so fresh theres barely any reviews out there yet. So which of the other matches were must watch? Thanks.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jonasolsson96 said:


> Im gonna watch the show when I get home later but I got to wake up early in the morning for work and I come home pretty damn late so could someone give me a quick recap maybe ratings for the best matches so I dont have to sit through a bunch of average matches. Lethal vs Briscoe and the #1 contenders triple threat are must watch. Usually I just check the observer ratings or whatever but the show is so fresh theres barely any reviews out there yet. So which of the other matches were must watch? Thanks.


My ratings for the show:

Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak - **
The Decade vs. ACH & Matt Sydal - *1/4
Silas Young vs. Dalton Castle - **1/4
War Machine vs. C&C Wrestle Factory - No rating
Roderick Strong vs. Moose vs. Michael Elgin - ***
The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club - ***1/4
The Addiction vs. reDRagon - ***
Jay Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal - ****+

Gotta re-watch Jay/Jay, but it was fantastic. I'd say that the last 4 matches are all worth watching.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> My ratings for the show:
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak - **
> The Decade vs. ACH & Matt Sydal - *1/4
> ...



Thanks alot! Ill take your word on it and fix myself a microwave pizza and a beer n watch those four:grin2:


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> My ratings for the show:
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak - **
> The Decade vs. ACH & Matt Sydal - *1/4
> ...


I'd go a little higher -- say half a star -- on Silas-Castle and Kingdom-Bullet Club, but essentially I see it pretty much the same as you.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Great fucking show, despite me not being a fan of Terminal 5. It did actually look better this time.

Anyways, so happy for Lethal. Not a huge fan of his but I can say for a fact that he never ceases to impress me, no matter what character he's playing. Not many pro wrestlers can do that, so my hat's off to Lethal. 

I also wanted to touch on my personal MOTN, Kingdom v Bullet Club. Got goosebumps during the match due to the characters involved alone. This feud really reminds me of nWo v Horsemen but with the roles reversed. Very, very happy with The Kingdom. I hated how those 3 initially came together but I'm finally starting to come around. Taven is better than he's given credit for, Bennett looks really jacked for some reason and Cole is ADAM COLE BAYBAY! Those looks Taven & Bennett gave Cole were very interesting and has made me even more excited to watch these guys' story further unfold. Can't really say anything about Bullet Club cause they killed as usual.

By the way, did anyone else laugh their asses off when Daniels came out in that general's costume? Holy shit, I didn't really watch Addiction v reDRagon because I was too busy laughing.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Didn't like Kingdom/Bullet Club, just thought it was a total spotfest and I like The Bucks, AJ and Cole. Also don't enjoy Taven and Bennett, think they're just so boring and bland.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Also don't enjoy Taven and Bennett, think they're just so boring and bland.


Isn't that the truth.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, of course it was a spotfest. Obviously you can't do that kinda of match every single show but it was fun to watch. Nobody does a spotfest like the Bucks, I'll tell ya that. Definitely took me back to the 6-Man tags the Bucks used to have with Cole & Steen back in PWG. Nonstop action, a couple of funny moments and a killer crowd? You can never go wrong with that, in my opinion.

Did anyone else get a little nWo/Horsemen vibe from the two teams? Shit, I guess that makes The Kingdom a bunch of bootleg Horsemen. Maybe Greaser and Socs is a better analogy :lmao


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Match was pretty meh because it was pretty much a repeat of what they did at WOTW (which was great) but worse. Kinda lackluster.


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Got to love a crescent kick party


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Mike Bennett's a prodigy. You guys have never seen prodigies before have you :>


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Mike Bennett's a prodigy. You guys have never seen prodigies before have you :>


They haven't made a decent album in years.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hope this isn't grounds for punishment and against the forum rules but...

Is there anywhere online I could watch this event right now? I've tried youtube if anyone uploaded it but can't find it there which is understandable. I'm also not too internet savvy with finding things like that that might be hard to find. 

Please PM me if you have a link to the event. Thanks guys.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I hope this isn't grounds for punishment and against the forum rules but...
> 
> Is there anywhere online I could watch this event right now? I've tried youtube if anyone uploaded it but can't find it there which is understandable. I'm also not too internet savvy with finding things like that that might be hard to find.
> 
> Please PM me if you have a link to the event. Thanks guys.


Google "watchwrestling" and the rest should be pretty obvious.

Edit - Actually just copy that and add a .ch . Then it should be pretty obvious.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Couple of random flicks from Friday night. Great show.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kingdom/Bullet Club was Great
ReDragon/Addiction was Very Good
Triple Threat was Very Good
Lethal/Briscoe was Good
Rest of the matches were OK

That opening video was great


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BITW was awesome. Lots of fun exciting matches!


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Lethal as champion really takes away my interest in ROH. Hopefully just a transitional thing.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Gotta say that the stream was absolute shit quality, not worth 35 bucks.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

New York crowd... so unbelievable. Those chants against Whitmer were ruthless. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

The PPV on TV for us was fine, absolutely zero problems.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Finished the ppv last night which made Raw extremely painful last night.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

White Essence. said:


> New York crowd... so unbelievable. Those chants against Whitmer were ruthless. :lmao :lmao


Wait till you see how we treated him at the TV tapings. That is if they don't cut out the 5 minutes of sustained boos.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Meltzer's ratings for the show:



> Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak: **
> 
> B.J. Whitmer & Adam Page vs. ACH & Matt Sydal: **1/4
> 
> ...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He wasn't a fan of the main event?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ted said:


> He wasn't a fan of the main event?


He gave it ****1/4 so he definitely was a fan of it. That is a pretty high rating.


----------



## DaveTommo (Mar 2, 2009)

Lethal


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> He gave it ****1/4 so he definitely was a fan of it. That is a pretty high rating.


I misunderstood. I thought he gave it one star.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't really follow ROH, but I was surprised to see what a push Jay Lethal is getting. I remember him as Randy Savage in TNA, huge tooth gap, midcard for life, and now he is ROH World Champ? HOW? Doesn't look like a star, was imitating a real star for years...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> I don't really follow ROH, but I was surprised to see what a push Jay Lethal is getting. I remember him as Randy Savage in TNA, huge tooth gap, midcard for life, and now he is ROH World Champ? HOW? Doesn't look like a star, was imitating a real star for years...


He learned a lot from his program with Flair. Been a great heel and a good worker all year. Has a great presence as well. Top

He was also really young in his Black Machismo run. Coming into his prime years now. Has over a decade in the business and JUST turned 30 two months ago.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lethal is only 30!!!!!! He's younger than me.

Wow, I always took him as being late 30s. I don't think he is better than Jay Briacoe but I'm really curious to see his main event run. Hopefully he takes everything up a notch.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Lethal's world title run will go down as a disgrace if he continues his cheating ways. Sure, he has held the TV title for a long time, but he would have lost half of his defenses if not for outside interference and the other half are question marks. Lethal keeps on saying he elevated the TV title ... what world is he living on?


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> He learned a lot from his program with Flair. Been a great heel and a good worker all year. Has a great presence as well. Top
> 
> He was also really young in his Black Machismo run. Coming into his prime years now. Has over a decade in the business and JUST turned 30 two months ago.


But in ROH he isn't imitating Savage?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LegendAS said:


> But in ROH he isn't imitating Savage?


Absolutely not. He still does the elbow drop, but just as a signature move.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

LegendAS said:


> But in ROH he isn't imitating Savage?


I thought he was imitating Aloe Blacc with dem threads LOL


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Absolutely not. He still does the elbow drop, but just as a signature move.


I thought once you have a comedy gimmick your serious career is over. Like Santino.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

LegendAS said:


> I thought once you have a comedy gimmick your serious career is over. Like Santino.


Not in this case, he's great.


----------

